# Betta (Thought) Bubbles



## smaugthefishy (Jun 15, 2015)

*Me:* This seemed like a fun thing to do, so I thought I would join in. I have a blog set up for my horse elsewhere and have always enjoyed blogging/journaling. I just got my "first" betta Smaug two days ago. He lives in a 5.5 Gallon Top Fin glass tank with a (home-modified to the best of my ability while waiting on actual supplies) filter and a heater. He's extremely spunky, active and seems very smart. I'm going to PetCo to pick up a gravel filter later and I maaayyyyy peruse the betta fish stock... ;-) I've included pictures of Smaug and his home below. 

*Smaug:* The ridiculously dry and pale creature was up at stupid-o-clock this morning. I tried to indicate she should at least wait until 8 to get out of bed by swimming figure eights through my house, but it was apparently lost on her. This one may be more difficult to train than I originally suspected. She also seems to be misunderstanding how I am to be fed. She feeds me soaked pellets which is well and good but she doesn't wait until I'm directly under her finger to drop them, so I have to chase them (not a problem for a fish of my finesse  ). Perhaps tomorrow I will work with her on placing them carefully above my head so minimal effort is expended.










Link to tank pic as it's HUGE!


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

That was too funny! :lol: I can't wait to read more!!


----------



## smaugthefishy (Jun 15, 2015)

*Me:* Well... Today was...interesting... Started off the day with the intention of moving Smaug in with one of my good friends who owns several bettas in excellent condition and recently lost one of her boys. With his tumor, I was extremely nervous about being able to care for him properly. In hindsight, I probably overreacted, but that's typical of me. Anyways, I stopped by the pet store on the way to my friend's house (she lives about 2 hours away) to pick up a secondary fishy. My thought process was that if I had another betta waiting, it would be easier to pass Smaug along. That didn't so much work. After about an hour of crying at my friend's house (who knew you could become so attached in two days??) I am now sitting at home with two fishies and a new tank (Minibow 2.5). Names are VERY welcome for the new guy, he has me completely stumped. Better pictures to come when I get him out of his tank, but here's the one I currently have of him. He will get his own journal segment once he has a name.

*Smaug:* The dry pale creature was uncomfortably damp today...If I understand it correctly, that is how she expresses distress, similar to my stripes. I grow stripes, she springs a leak from her face. I will admit that I was a bit sad to be placed back in the cup, I had seen it sitting by my tank and feared the worst. Luckily the creature came to her senses and I'm back in my house - fickle thing. She also seems to have brought home a secondary fish. I defended my house with valiant pride and he was soon moved to the kitchen table - I take this as a sign he has been defeated...for now. All is well today.


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

Such a gorgeous new boy! Why did you have to move Smaug?


----------



## smaugthefishy (Jun 15, 2015)

DangerousAngel said:


> Such a gorgeous new boy! Why did you have to move Smaug?


He has a tumor growing on his left side. I was worried I wouldn't be able to care for him properly as it became an issue as he's my first fish, so I was going to move him in with a very experienced friend of mine. That didn't so much happen. XD


----------



## smaugthefishy (Jun 15, 2015)

*Nova:* I'm currently in my cup still, but everything is very different. It was super dark and bumpy for a while, then suddenly I was in a brand new place! I saw another betta, he was quite little, and then I sat on the kitchen counter for a while. I'm currently being floated around in my cup in what I can only hope is my new house. The caretaker calls this "acclimation", I think. Mostly I flare at her while she eats cookies. This is fun. So excited for this new adventure.


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

smaugthefishy said:


> He has a tumor growing on his left side. I was worried I wouldn't be able to care for him properly as it became an issue as he's my first fish, so I was going to move him in with a very experienced friend of mine. That didn't so much happen. XD


Ohh, gotcha. I hope your friend can help you out.


----------



## smaugthefishy (Jun 15, 2015)

*Me:* The fishies are doing well. I did my first successful water change last night on Smaug's tank. I feel it went very smoothly and he was highly amused by the vacuum tossing the gravel around and making little bitty currents. I fell asleep before I could turn their lights off (literally 6:30pm) but I woke up at like 11 to get them. I really need to get some timers for those today. Fed both fish this morning and they ate well. Nova seems a little bit baffled by the whole "feeding" concept, but he's starting to gather that I bring the food. He's much more shy about this transition that Smaug, but he seems content and not stressed. Hoping he'll show off a bit more as he becomes more comfortable. Here's a better picture of him I got this morning. Such a handsome little dude.  Headed to the pet store as soon as they open to gather up some more tank decorations (they're both a tad bit sparse).

*Smaug:* The dry pale creature brought in a delightful new plaything last night for a period of time. It attempted to pull me into its jaws with invisible claws of water, but it was no match for me. I taunted it with my strength before becoming bored of its repetitive desires and settled on my moss ball to watch the filter.

*Nova:* Well this place is pretty neat. I'm especially a fan of the hidey hole I have, although I'd probably like some plants. It's fun in here though, I can stretch my fins and the water is healthy and the right temperature. Yay! I received what the caretaker calls "breakfast" this morning. It took me a second to realize that what was falling was food, but then I gobbled it right up!


----------



## smaugthefishy (Jun 15, 2015)

Got a snazzy new heater for Smaug's tank today (pre-set), and plants for both boys.  Here's Smaug's tank now and Nova's. I monitored both of them for about 40 minutes to make sure there weren't any struggles, but both seemed quite content. I topped off Smaug's tank as well, as I didn't quite put enough in following his water change yesterday.


----------



## smaugthefishy (Jun 15, 2015)

*Me:* I gave both boys a water change last night. Is it bad that I find them fun? It probably helps that Smaug is such a spazz, he's always so busy seeing how close he can get then darting away. Fed and inspected them both this morning and did a water test - levels were great! I'm glad to see Nova finally starting to come out of his shell. At first I thought he was just shy, but now that I see him moving around a lot more I think he must've just been baffled by the whole environment change. He actually swam around to the front and towards the top to get his breakfast. 

*Smaug:* The dry and pale creature added a lot of plants to my tank, and I think they're quite delightful. I like to wriggle through the grassy ones on the left of my tank, then rest in the tall and leafy ones. The clear and sucky creature was back today, and once again I bested it. 

*Nova:* I'm starting to figure out that the world outside my house isn't all so scary. I used to be intimidated by the caretaker or her friends passing me, but not so much any more. I even was brave enough to swim up to get my breakfast! I'm really perplexed by the thing the caretaker calls "the vacuum". It takes my water, but it leaves me alone so I guess we're okay. My fins, especially my tail, have gotten deeper in color, which makes me happy.


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

So cute!! Make sure Smaug is careful around the vacuum, you don't want to suck him up!


----------



## BettaBoy11 (Apr 21, 2015)

Subscribing!!!


----------



## smaugthefishy (Jun 15, 2015)

Did a water change for both boys last night, tested the water levels (all good!) and then fed last night and this morning. Ordered some timers for their tank lights as well.


----------



## smaugthefishy (Jun 15, 2015)

Alright, Mr. Nova is irritating me to no end with his tail nomming. I'm doing regular water changes (50% once a day with stress coat conditioner) to stave off infection, have added a ping pong ball which he likes to chase about, have been playing with him whenever I get the chance, and have kept his tank light off with VERY strict feeding schedule. He still is not improving and in fact got much worse overnight. Today I covered his tank with a T-shirt to try and block out some of my apartment's ambient light, in the hopes that he can relax a little bit. I guess we'll see.


----------

